# CITY-ZEN - This Wed 1st Nov @ The Old Bell, DERBY



## Jonezy (Oct 26, 2006)

Easy peeps,

City-Zen is back next Wednesday November 1st @ The Old Bell, Sadler Gate, with all donations made on the door going towards Derby Campaign Against Climate Change. 

As usual we'll be promoting free-expression, diversity, participation and pro-activity, attempting to raise money and awareness towards various social/political issues whilst inspiring each other along the way and having a jolly good knees up in the process.

If you want to contribute to the City-Zen newsletter, get involved with organising City-Zen or contribute your thoughts, words, talents on the evening then please drop us a mail at city-zen@riseup.net

This month we welcome Paul & Phil from Stealth Spirit into the crew, who'll be looking after the sound at future City-Zens.

Here's a breakdown of the evenings antics.

8.30pm 
Short films about consumerism and climate change
- Presented by Ruth

9.30pm
Pan Pipes From The Grave
‘sounds like a demented scissor sisters’
www.myspace.com/panpipesfromthegrave

10pm 
OPEN FLOOR 
Come along and do ya thing, say ya piece
featuring:
Chris from CIRCA (www.clownarmy.org)
Paul Jones 
Cecilia Patko 
Stevie Lonestar 
I.D.ENTITY
Alex Adams
& YOU!!! Come along or email city-zen@riseup.net

11pm
Nova Robotics
‘instrumental, post rock/electro soundscapes’
www.myspace.com/novarobotics

11.30pm
DJ Jyoti plus Grafitti Slide Show by Sprockett
- Hip-Hop, Indie Pop, NO CHART POP!

PLUS Live drawing and insect life cycle animation by Todd Wood
“Fact & Fiction in the world beneath your feet”

Open Info Stall
Bring flyers, petitions, pamphlets, magazines, whatever you want.

Tea & Food provided by S19 Housing Co-Operative Project

That's about it.

Catch ya on Wednesday, bring a friend.

Peace, party & progress

Jonezy 
www.myspace.com/city_zen


----------



## ELO (Oct 31, 2006)

Jonezy said:
			
		

> 11.30pm
> DJ Jyoti plus Grafitti Slide Show by Sprockett



I generally go to this. Quite a good turn out last month.

Jyoti DJing......goodie 

I've still got 'your woman' in my head after all these years.


----------



## ELO (Nov 2, 2006)

ELO said:
			
		

> I generally go to this. Quite a good turn out last month.



And another reasonable turnout this month. Another good night out.

Thanks to Jonzey and Ruth for all the hard work, and to Davey and Comstock for the drinks


----------

